# Entering the duo into the monthly contest



## Chrisssy (Nov 11, 2010)

My two beautiful veil tale boys doing they're synchronizing swim.
Hi guys entered into the monthly contest for the first time. 

Enjoy


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Bwhahaa, that is TOO cute! Good luck!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

good pics and I hope we tie in the scores because your bettas are so cute.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

That is amazing! How did you get 2 males in the same tank?


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

small fry said:


> That is amazing! How did you get 2 males in the same tank?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## motten06 (Dec 8, 2010)

They are really pretty...how did you get those to stay togehter in the tank?


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

This member has a barracks system, and the two are actually in two different sections. You can't see the wall, but it's there. 

And I agree, nice fish!


----------



## Chrisssy (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi guys like learn to fly said they are in different compartments i keep it pretty clean hence why you cant see the wall they were going at each other ever since i put the new male next to pretty boy(blue veil tale) .

thanks guys and yes ethan i hope we do tie good luck to your entry aswell


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Really love this picture! Nice snap shot


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

That pic is really nice!
Good luck!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Thats such a cute picture! Good luck!


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Good pic! Their colors compliment each other and their reflections create depth! I love it!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I wish I had taken that photo lol. Great pic!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Kewl!


----------

